# HMCS Fraser - Old 1957 warship being moved out of the LaHave River



## shamrock

> BRIDGEWATER (CP) — After more than a decade tied up in waters near Bridgewater, it seems preparations are underway to move an old warship out of the LaHave River.
> 
> Rick Welsford of the Artificial Reef Society of Nova Scotia says tugs are expected to start towing the decommissioned HMCS Fraser out towards the ocean at high tide on Tuesday morning.
> 
> The Department of National Defence is expected to release details of the move once the ownership of the vessel is officially transferred to the department from the society.
> 
> The vessel, commissioned in 1957, has had its supporters and detractors over the years after several plans were scuttled by battles over assessments and court challenges.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://thechronicleherald.ca/Canada/1132946.html


----------



## JimWinsor

The HMCS Fraser is now being broke as we speak at Port Colborne ship breakers.Located at the entrance to Lake Erie Ontario Canada.


----------



## Dumah54

Damned shame, the first and arguably the best of a purely Canadian design and build. The "new" frigates can't be expected to last as long.

Cheers, Dumah
Halifax, NS


----------

